# Hanouk's fursuits



## Hanouk (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi im Hanouk an 24 years old fursuit maker. I built suits since last year august . Now i want to show you my fursuit works. ^^ 

Hanouk (my suit wolf,fullsuit):





http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5527700/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5525093/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5524956/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5515468/


Tay (wolf,partsuit):





Chiyoko (cat, fullsuit):
Work in progress





http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132147/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132167/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132181/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132203/

I hope you like it ^^


----------



## Glitch (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice work!  I really like Hanouk.  <3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome suits, I LOVE Hanouk!


----------



## Flippy (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like Chiyoko!

I was wondering since I can't see the whiskers that well are they fishing wire, some sort of silver wire or something else?


----------



## kiddie (Jul 17, 2011)

i love the trasision between colors. when you put on the fur do you sew the edges togeather? i have had a hard time making seemless edges. anytips?


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 18, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I really like Chiyoko!
> 
> I was wondering since I can't see the whiskers that well are they fishing wire, some sort of silver wire or something else?



For the whiskers i use normal  nylon tendon.


@kiddie

I sew it all together, and glue it on the head.


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 19, 2011)

So today i've started to build the paws for Chiyoko :3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hanouk said:


> So today i've started to build the paws for Chiyoko :3
> 
> http://twitpic.com/5sjyv7
> 
> ...



Lookin' good, keep up the great work!  Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 19, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Lookin' good, keep up the great work!  Can't wait to see them finished.




 Awwww :3, thx . I try my best ^^.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow.
Your work is stunning. The kitty is my favourite.


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2011)

These are all awesome! And emo-wolf looks so silly :3

Great work dude.


----------



## TayDaThunder (Jul 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> These are all awesome! And emo-wolf looks so silly :3
> 
> Great work dude.


 
I'm not emo! xD


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 20, 2011)

TayDaThunder said:


> I'm not emo! xD


 
Oh you are XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

I love Hanouk, but the only suit that bothers me is Tay. The head's fur is a lot shorter than the rest of the fur on the arms etc so it looks kinda weird to me. Other than that, love em. c:


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

The first two are good, cant wait to see the finished thrid.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 20, 2011)

These are really good!

How much did it cost you to make Tay, out of curiosity?


----------



## CoonArt (Jul 20, 2011)

Chiyoko reminds me of pinky from the Netherlands...






Sorry girl, but I needed an example...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 20, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> Chiyoko reminds me of pinky from the Netherlands...


 
That don't really look that similar...? Like, they're both pink and black cats, but otherwise they don't look remarkably alike.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> That don't really look that similar...? Like, they're both pink and black cats, but otherwise they don't look remarkably alike.


 The eyes are sorta similar. But Hanouk's look more Animeish.


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 24, 2011)

Im done :3. Chiyoko the cat with moving jaw ,claws,3D follow me eyes and whiskas. i hope you like her ^^


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 24, 2011)

I still can't believe this is your second full suit. Looks awesome!


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 24, 2011)

arrrrwww :3 thx http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/I.html i am very pleased to hear that.


----------



## Hanouk (Jul 25, 2011)

A short video :3
[video=vimeo;26870104]http://vimeo.com/26870104[/video]


----------



## Jesie (Jul 25, 2011)

YES.

EDIT TO SAY:

What type of fabric did you use for the Hanouk suit's face? I can't tell if it's fleece of fur that's been shaved down.


----------



## Martlie (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, your suits are really nice! The shaving and details make them look really high quality.
The jaws and 3D eyes seem to work really well judging from your videos, too 
Are you considering opening up for commissions? It looks like a lot of people would be interested in getting a suit from you.


----------



## ZenOkami (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome work, love them all~


----------



## Vixxen (Jul 29, 2011)

These are all so beautiful and seem so incredibly well made. Truly works of art!


----------



## Hanouk (Sep 5, 2011)

a short dance video of Chiyoko :3

[video=youtube_share;_croqa5w3sE]http://youtu.be/_croqa5w3sE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2011)

^you uh, might want to delete that. Not only did you necro this thread, you did it with a "dirty fursuit dance". :1


----------

